# Scorpions from Reno . . .



## Pacmaster (Sep 20, 2009)

So I went out into the desert near Pyramid Lake outside Reno Nevada yesterday, lookin for Desert Horned Lizards, but all I was able to find were a bunch of scorpions.
They all looked like they are the kind that glow in the dark.
I did bring 1(out of like 15) home to keep, as they seemed so plentiful around there, I didnt think Id be hurting the population.

My question is, are these the Desert Hairy Scorpions or what kind are they?












Thanks for the help all you scorp addicts out there . . .


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 20, 2009)

_Hadrurus spadix_


----------



## Animalia (Sep 20, 2009)

im pretty new to scorps and all so i might be wrong but i think its Hadrurus spadix not for sure though


----------



## pandinus (Sep 20, 2009)

hadrurus spadix



John


----------



## calum (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a very nice find.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful spadix :clap: is it freshly molted, or is it really clear/white like that? mine has a yellow hue all about...


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> beautiful spadix :clap: is it freshly molted, or is it really clear/white like that? mine has a yellow hue all about...


It has a yellowish hue to it, the white is prolly the lighting and the plastic jug.

I went back up today, to a different spot- again in search of the elusive horny toads- and was at least able to get enough cool stuff to setup a nice, naturalistic desert-scape for this scorpion.

Yesterday was the first time I ever seen a wild scorp, let alone this is the first wc, hand-caught 1 Ive kept.



Is the spadix a "rare" treat, or is that all that the only kind out there?
All the ones I seen were pretty much the exact same as this one . . .


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hadrurus spadix!


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> Is the spadix a "rare" treat, or is that all that the only kind out there?
> All the ones I seen were pretty much the exact same as this one . . .


are you asking if this one is different than other spadixs? looks normal to me, but i consider any spadix find a special one. they are beautiful scorps and grow so large. less people have spadix than arizonensis.


----------



## Animalia (Sep 21, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> are you asking if this one is different than other spadixs? looks normal to me, but i consider any spadix find a special one. they are beautiful scorps and grow so large. less people have spadix than arizonensis.


i think he means like are they rare to that area compared to other scorps. i may be wrong but i think thats what he means

well to the op i think there more rare arizonensis. But still not mega rare but still a great find


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes Animalia, thats what I was asking . . .

I do not know very much about scorps, especially which natives are harder to find.
Like I said, this was the 1st one I ever seen in the "wild", but the area I was in didnt really seem to be in short supply of them.

Now, lets see who can answer this . . .

How is the coming change of the seasons gonna affect these scorps out there in the desert?
Are they gonna go underground in a couple weeks and not come out till spring, or do they just ride it out?
I do not know if it snows where I found them, but it is the "high desert" . . .

Also, this guy tried to sting me during capture and was fairly aggressive during that ordeal . . . on a scale of 1- 10(1 being a flea bite, 10 being death) what would you rate the sting of these scorps?


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 21, 2009)

hadrurus venom is not bad at all, might hurt a little though just cause of the size of the barb going into you...

iirc, hadrurus stay in their burrows over wintertime, only coming out periodically if ever. they do have very complex and deep burrows.


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, just spent the last hour researching them in the wild and in captivity.

Im gonna go back up in 2 weeks to look for a few more.
Hopefully I can find a few before it gets too cold for them, but we ll have 100 degree weather all this week at least . . .


----------



## Sunset (Sep 21, 2009)

I still think its a desert hairy because i  have some desert hairy that turned black like that.


----------



## SoupyC (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful scorp! Glad to see another Reno-ite around here.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh wow that is a nice scorp u can grab a couple of those and send them to me :drool:


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 22, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Oh wow that is a nice scorp u can grab a couple of those and send them to me :drool:


If you only knew how many people PMed me that exact question . . .


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 22, 2009)

SoupyC said:


> Beautiful scorp! Glad to see another Reno-ite around here.


Naw man, Im down in Sac . . .


I need horned lizards real bad, I got way too many harvester ants . . .  
You ever see any?
I know its getting to the tail-end of their season up there . . .


----------



## Pacmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

This little scorpion is pretty cool!
It comes out every night, and is even very active during the day.

It loves dubia roaches, which definately makes my life easy!
The cool thing is, if I give it a roach that is a bit too big for it, it will sting it!

I moved it into a cool desert-scaped tinted betta tank that I had laying around, and I think the colored plastic enables it to come out during the day.

I used real dried up desert plant, and sand/rocks from where I found it, so I guess it still feels like home for him.
I flooded the sand, and let it dry and it holds good for burrowing.
The only thing thats not from its natural environment is the small piece of cork as a hide, as I dont trust rocks.


----------

